# wanted: good, cheap speaker cable



## kelly

I'm in dire need of some good speaker cable in in longer lengths. I'm not looking for audiophile grade cable, here--I'm looking for a good, thick guage copper cable with quality soldering to good banana plugs. Build quality. Fair price. Can anyone point me to some cables that meet that criteria?


----------



## JMT

I am using some bulk speaker cable made by Transparent, called "The Wall." It's usually used in home theatre in-wall installations. 14awg, it cost me around $4.00 per ft. I terminated it myself. If that sounds like it might work for you, I can check where I got it (a local home theatre place called AudioFX) and see if they still have some. I'll even terminate it for you.

 Send me an e-mail through here.


----------



## Wodgy

It's worth mentioning that Radio Shack's thickest gauge Megacable is on the latest Stereophile "Recommended Components" list. I switched to it from the more expensive Kimber 4VS, which I felt was slighly too bright and lacked bass. Most RS stuff is terrible, but I'm very satisfied with this. It's just thick copper cable, no frills.


----------



## Ctn

Try thick 20amp solid core mains power cable.


----------



## kuma

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kelly _
*I'm looking for a good, thick guage copper cable with quality soldering to good banana plugs. Build quality. Fair price. Can anyone point me to some cables that meet that criteria? * 
 

Radio Shack's 12 gauge speaker cables at less than a buck/foot is actually not bad. 

 That's what I used for routing rear speaker cables for HT.

 Another alternative, altho I don't know what's the equivalant for US part. number is, Belden's Studio 727 copper wires are also excllent and give more focus than RS cables I've mentioned.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

I second all of the previous Radio Shack recommendations!


----------



## Sol_Zhen

For the long runs to rears, I use the Home Depot 14 gauge speaker wire. They also have 12 gauge. It'll be just as good as any other cheap copper zip-cord and you can buy it by the foot or spool. It's dirt cheap, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pickier about the wire for the fronts, though.


----------



## kelly

Does Rat Shack sell anything terminated with banana plugs?


----------



## Sol_Zhen

You're not going to get anything cheap that is pre-terminated.


----------



## Sol_Zhen

Here are several pages of solderless bannana options: http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage....ctGroup_ID=108

 If you're using generic cable, any of those should be more than you need. They have anything from $1 per to $30 per. including WBT.


----------



## kuma

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kelly _
*Does Rat Shack sell anything terminated with banana plugs? * 
 

http://www.800stereo.com/BP.html

 and an overkill version.
www.wbtusa.com/wbt0644.html


----------



## kelly

I have some of the screw-on type banana plugs now and don't like them. They come out too easily for my taste.


----------



## Sol_Zhen

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kelly _
*I have some of the screw-on type banana plugs now and don't like them. They come out too easily for my taste. * 
 

Insofar as cheap cable is concerned, you’re not going to find any that is already terminated. You'll have to do that yourself. 

 Can you solder?


----------



## kuma

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kelly _
*I have some of the screw-on type banana plugs now and don't like them. They come out too easily for my taste. * 
 

then soldering is the only way to go. Only solderless plugs I found won't come loose easily is WBT stuff. That's what I ended up doing with RS 12 gauge wire. Not so sure about thier sonic merits, but, they won't come out easily like others.


----------



## elrod-tom

I've been using the 16 gauge Radio Shack megacable for a couple of years now. The stuff that I use is comes on a big spool, so it's not terminated. They have some nice crimp-on plugs and clips available right there, and they could easily be soldered in place.


----------



## tom hankins

www.vampirewire.com lots of choices and prices and they sell a variety of connectors, all sold by the foot and I'm sure they will terminate them for you.(at a price)I've tried the ones that screw right on the cables and they didn't work good. The ones that are held on the cables with screws did. I still prefer soldering.


----------



## JMedeiros

Kelly-

 If you end up going the DIY route...I have a bunch of unused gold pin connectors you can have for free.

 John


----------



## blr

For a good price/performance speaker cable I really like Tara Labs Prism Nexa. It sells for about $10/m in Europe and certainly less in the US. It is not preterminated though.


----------



## Dr. Picker

What a great thread. Lots of information based on experience. This is what I love about Head-Fi.

 I am about to install some 12-guage Radio Shack MegaCable and have a question about termination. I have binding posts (with holes) on my speakers and amp. The amp could take banana plugs.

 Has anyone noticed a difference in sound quality between:

 1) bare wire to binding post

 2) soldered-coated, bare wire to binding post

 3) crimped, gold-plated, pin connectors to binding post

 4) Other?

 Thanks,

 John


----------



## blr

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Dr. Picker _
*What a great thread. Lots of information based on experience. This is what I love about Head-Fi.

 I am about to install some 12-guage Radio Shack MegaCable and have a question about termination. I have binding posts (with holes) on my speakers and amp. The amp could take banana plugs.

 Has anyone noticed a difference in sound quality between:

 1) bare wire to binding post

 2) soldered-coated, bare wire to binding post

 3) crimped, gold-plated, pin connectors to binding post

 4) Other?

 Thanks,

 John * 
 

1) has the disadvantage of the bare wire tarnishing, which worsens the contact and sound thereof. This apples mainly for bare copper wires. For the rest there is not really a common opinion to which one is best. Properly crimped connections have very low resistance but should be done with a special tool. Universal crimp tools are surprisingly expensive. Perhaps your best bet will be soldering with a silver solder.
 About the connectors, spades also work well


----------



## Howie

Go into some hifi stores and price around for some cheap speaker cables. There are your usual 12gauge varieties and then there are something like Audioquest or Canare that have long run of wires that most stores would have the ability to terminate.

 You buy some bananas and solder it yourself or you can get those solderless banana connectors if you're more worried connectivity than sound.


----------



## Magic Robert

I have not tried this yet, because I haven't finished the prep for th HT stuff, but I read a compelling article on using heavy gaage house wiring, rather than inexpensive heavy gauge speaker wiring - based on less capacitance due to the wire spacing and soem other stuff I forget.

 The argument is that a really good speaker wire (on the cheap) would be two bare wires separated from each other in air. Nice air dielectric; no insulation interaction, etc. (No shielding either).

 The suggestion was to use either two conductor or the outer wires of a three conductor.

 I have no idea if the idea has any merit, but I sure would like to see someone test it out. (Of course, I may be he. Give me time.)


----------



## Orpheus

my recommendation is to get Canare 4s11. it's a star quad speaker cable that when terminated correctly results in a 11gauge connection. runs about $1/ft.

 many audiophile companies buy this cable then terminate it and label it as their own!.... i've seen it on audiogon so many times under different names. of course, the label's hidden under techflex....

 as for terminations, i like the nordost banana plugs. they are the coolest banana plugs i have ever seen. they need to be soldered though... cannot crimp them.


----------



## J.Y.

Quote:


 _Originally posted by blr _
*For a good price/performance speaker cable I really like Tara Labs Prism Nexa. It sells for about $10/m in Europe and certainly less in the US. It is not preterminated though. * 
 

I've used the Tara Labs Prism Omni. It was about $1 per ft unterminated and has nice neutral sound.

 Concerning Orpheous's recommendation, how much would Canare 4s12 do in this application? I suppose it wouldn't be much more.

 Some have said that Canare results in a rather bright sound, don't know if this is true to your experience?


----------



## Orpheus

i don't think there is a 4s12. must have been a misprint. 4s11 is the thickest one they make.

 as for being bright.... it's copper. shouldn't be any different from any other copper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....i like it because it's star quad, and thus emits a little less radiation. shielded would be better, but you would have to ground it some how. and it's a high quality cable anyway....i like Canare stuff.


----------



## STSinNYC

Take a look at this:[Signal Cable]http://www.signalcable.com[/URL] . I'm using both his interconnects and speaker wire.


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic Robert _
*I have not tried this yet, because I haven't finished the prep for th HT stuff, but I read a compelling article on using heavy gaage house wiring, rather than inexpensive heavy gauge speaker wiring - based on less capacitance due to the wire spacing and soem other stuff I forget.
* 
 

Works great for me.


----------



## blr

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Magic Robert _
*I have not tried this yet, because I haven't finished the prep for th HT stuff, but I read a compelling article on using heavy gaage house wiring, rather than inexpensive heavy gauge speaker wiring - based on less capacitance due to the wire spacing and soem other stuff I forget.

 The argument is that a really good speaker wire (on the cheap) would be two bare wires separated from each other in air. Nice air dielectric; no insulation interaction, etc. (No shielding either).

 The suggestion was to use either two conductor or the outer wires of a three conductor.

 I have no idea if the idea has any merit, but I sure would like to see someone test it out. (Of course, I may be he. Give me time.) * 
 

I don't think capacitance is important for speaker cables unless very high, which can send your amp into oscillation. In order to keep a full frequency range one should minimmise inductance and wide spacing doesn't help this.


----------



## tom hankins

Buy the MIT 2.4 cable that markl has for sale.


----------



## lan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*my recommendation is to get Canare 4s11.* 
 

This is some pretty good stuff. I was running Radio Shack 16gauge cable before and replaced it with some of this 4S11 today. The most immediate thing I noticed is that the bass is tighter and there's more of it on my NHT SB1s. The sound is fuller already.


----------



## MagusG

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tom hankins _
*Buy the MIT 2.4 cable that markl has for sale. * 
 

Sounds like your best bet kelly. 
 -Mag


----------



## kelly

Thanks for all the feedback.

 I did some measuring last night and found that I need a total of 126 feet (2 45', 3 12'). So the cheaper the better. The Megacable 12 guage at 99 cents a foot from Radio Shack looks like the winner to me. It looks like Radio Shack sells the banana plugs too.


----------



## Orpheus

the canare 4s11ft is $0.69/ft at markertek. it's 11gauge when used as star quad. much better than your radio shack stuff. nordost banana plugs are $28/set of 8. best bananas i have ever used.

 use the $0.31/ft you save, and buy the nordost plugs. you'll love them.


----------



## kelly

4s11ft doesn't come in 12g tho, only 14? Where do you order the Nordost plugs? And what's with 8 per pack. They're like hotdog buns, they know you need 10, so they sell you 8.


----------



## Orpheus

huh?

 first of all the "11" in 4s11 means 11 gauge. each conductor is 14gauge, so when you tie them together to make a star quad, they come out to 11 gauge. there is NO 12 gauge canare speaker cable.... whoever said that in the previous posts made an error. 4s11 is the thickest canare makes. so, 4s11 is what you want....... if anything, it's still better than your radio shack stuff. $0.7/ft is hard to beat for so much copper. again, 11 gauge is thicker than your 12 gauge radio shack cable..... thus for your long runs there will be less singal loss.

 secondly, each end of each cable needs two banana plugs. one plug for the +, and one for the -. so, each channel needs four. so, each speaker pair needs 8 (4 plugs per channel.) get it? so, 8 is the appropriate packaging number. each package will allow you to make a pair of speaker cables.

 if the nordost plugs are too expensive, there are cheaper ones of course. but i find them to be the easiest to use and coolest looking. take a look at them....... they make maximum contact with the binding post walls and plug right in and out. pretty cool.


----------



## kelly

I need 20 - 5 channels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, sorry I misunderstood about the cable but where do I purchase the Nordost banana plugs?


----------



## Orpheus

i think i bought them at madisound for $28 per a pack of 8. they charged $0.50 shipping. i'm not sure if that's as cheap as they go.... but it sounds fair to me.

 "20 - 5 channels"? ........do you mean a total of 100 channels? what are you trying to wire? maybe i can recommend a different setup for you. is this for a professional installation?--for a studio or auditorium?


----------



## kelly

one positive, one negative per end of each cable = 4 per speaker
 5 channels in a home theater system
 5x4 = 20


----------



## Orpheus

oh okay. well, maybe they'll be willing to split one package for 'ya. these are solder plugs by the way, not crimp. i just finished a set for my bro: 2x 15' 4s11 with black techflex and blue heatshrink. looks really trick!

 anyway.... i have never found anything better than 4s11 for the money. nothig else comes close. .....good luck man.


----------



## MERTON

go to signalcable.com ..or alessandro-products.com ... that later even shows you what the insides of the cable look like and will put them in any config you desire.


----------



## kelly

I think the Signal is too expensive for what I need. I measured that I need three 12' cables and 2 45' cables, so about 126 feet total.


----------



## MERTON

WAHT THE HELL!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!! COVERING A FOOTBALL FEILD!?? SHEESH!! JUST GO TO HOME DEPOT AND GET SOME WIRE AND PUT SOME CONNECTORS AND THE END AND THAT'S ABOUT AS GOOD AS IT GETS!!! if 3 bucks a foot isn't cheap enough i don't know what is.!


----------



## kelly

I'm not a mod and I can't tell you what to do, but as a user, I'd request that you stay away from the all upper case.

 I'm not sure where you grew up but most of the football fields I've seen are bigger than 12 feet wide. I thought it was obvious that I'm trying to wire a home theater effectively.


----------



## MERTON

sorry about the upper case... but 125' is a LOT of cable... i think signal cable.com is the cheapest your gonna get.. the analog is on $3 a foot extra for every extra foot and the cable is supposedly very very good... worth MUCH more than what it cost.


----------



## HD-5000

umm, I don't think that $375 is as cheap as its going to get, and I think kelly stated that the signal cable is too expensive.


----------



## kelly

If I could find them built for a reasonable price, I'd get the Jon Risch cables. So far I've only found them at DIYCable and that's still a kit and he wants something like $5/ft. for additional length. I could see paying $2 or so a foot for a good Risch or VenHaus cable but some of these guys are trying to sell for the same prices as the big commercial companies and I just can't do it. I'll stick with Radio Shack or the 4S11 if I have to do that.


----------



## Dwagun

I'd like to offer my suggestion of using some plenum quality Cat-5 cable:

 since you only mentioned 20 single runs, I assume you are not biwiring - so for single wire (non-biwirable) applications - you can braid three Cat-5 cables together (ask your female companions on how to do this) and take all of the dark colored cables and twist together = positive, all the white ones and twist together = negative. - terminate with your favorite bananas and some heat shrink

 because the positive and negative wires are twisted together in "twisted pairs" its supposed to reduce noise and interference (crosstalk). this design is similar to XLO and kimber braided style speaker cables. 

 Im using this for my mains right now (2 way Studiolabs 5.3s)- the bass and clarity are amazing. - they sound even better when they've had a chance to burn in...

 For my skimpy surrounds, - im using a single run of cat 5 - again all whites together and all darks together to get the two ends. - but this is much thinner than what you want 

 the complete recipe is at www.tntaudio.com

 total cost is about 1 dollar per metre of Cat-5 (3 feet or so) at home depot - so factoring in the fact that you need three runs - it becomes 1 dollar per feet - 

 drawbacks are:
 1. you have to spend some time stripping the tiny twisted pairs
 2. 3 runs of cat-5 are kinda thick and bulky and stiff to work with
 3. kinda stuck with blue or yellow or whatever they have in stock for colors
 4. gotta terminate yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehehe


 good luck


----------



## Dwagun

Alternatively:

 Audioquest
 Ultralink
 QED

 are nice cables as well - I know some shop(s) that can terminate them with plugs for you as well you could also give member "omer" (www.ozenterprises.net) a shout for a quote on those cable lengths for various types of cables (I get all my other cable stuffs from him, i.e. bananas, interconnects etc) - and if you decide to do some cable rolling hes got a kick @$$ trade-in program


----------



## kelly

Dwagun

 A couple of people outside of the forum had suggested Ven Haus' cat5 recipe. It seems like a good idea except that I don't think I have the patience for it.


----------



## kelly

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Dwagun _
*Alternatively:

 Audioquest
 Ultralink
 QED

 are nice cables as well - I know some shop(s) that can terminate them with plugs for you as well you could also give member "omer" (www.ozenterprises.net) a shout for a quote on those cable lengths for various types of cables (I get all my other cable stuffs from him, i.e. bananas, interconnects etc) - and if you decide to do some cable rolling hes got a kick @$$ trade-in program * 
 

I've been looking for Ultralink (the in wall variety) to try the whole two runs per post via the 4 conductor cable thing but apparently you can't mail order Ultralink and my local shops don't have any. Frustrating. If that guy can get me some, that'd be nice - tho I'm not sure how canadian currency converts off the top of my head. Thanks.


----------



## hempcamp

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Dwagun _
*I'd like to offer my suggestion of using some plenum quality Cat-5 cable... * 
 

Nifty! Never heard of this before, but I have *tons* of high-quality Cat-5 "scraps" around.

 Except, could't get the link you posted to work ?

 --Chris


----------



## Dwagun

sorry the recipe is at

http://www.tnt-audio.com/

 my bad


----------



## Dwagun

Kelly:

 Omer has some Ultralink challenger biwire on sale right now for 4 dollars canadian - thats about 2.80 US if the cdn dollar is 70 cents. - multiply the canadian price by about 70 cents

 He's a great guy to deal with - he just lent me a project 1.2 turntable for over a week - hes a cool guy - send him an email - he usually replies same day

 good luck


----------



## kelly

$2.80/ft. is really expensive for that cable. I should be able to buy it in bulk for close to 50 cents/ft.


----------



## KurtW

Kelly, the Kimber 4PR is a nice basic cable, 14 gauge which should be fine for those lengths, and sells for $1.80/ft in bulk although you can probably find it for less with those quantities. Its braided so it offers some noise rejection, but otherwise its just good solid cable with high purity copper and good dielectic. The Canare 4S11 already suggested also sounds like a good alternative for less money. It also has good noise rejection and their stuff is generally pretty good.


----------



## Dwagun

Kelly:

 Note that I said Challenger Biwire - i.e. for biwiring/biamping speakers (4 runs of wire per speaker - 2 each for tweeters/high frequency and woofers/low frequency.

 Since you only mention single runs - i.e. for single wiring - You will have to contact Omer regarding the single (non-biwire) version. You may also be able to swing a deal if you contact him directly. Omer also carries the kimber that KurtW mentions - as well as audioquest, XLO, QED and IXOS in the ~2 dollar/ft range.

 good luck


----------



## kenchi1983

im in need of some speaker wires too.

 How about the wires by Cambridge Soundworks?

 they are so cheap that I am somewhat worried about their quality. caculated the cost, and it's only about 40cent/ft. hmmmmm

 priced at only $20 for 50 ft. 14gauge.
http://www.hifi.com/store/category.c...0cl&type=store

 I was looking for some monster xp 14 gauge, but all the stores i went to sold out or dont carry 14 gauge.

 I also headed to Radioshack but didnt see anything that may look like those megawires.

 I only need about 20 feet for the new Athena AS-B1 bookshelf speakers that i just bought. I am itching to hear these speakers but i have no wires.


----------



## kelly

I ended up just going with the Radio Shack 12g cable for now because anything else was too difficult to get ordered. I've considered bi-wiring my fronts since my receiver has separate A and B out. I'll definitely go the bi-amp route if I ever get a seven channel amp. Ah well. I could be wrong but I just don't think the speaker cable is my weak link.


----------



## kenchi1983

Im wondering, what is the diameter of 12gauge wires? I am wondering if the wires i saw were 12gauge, if so...they are big.


----------



## blip

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kenchi1983 _
*Im wondering, what is the diameter of 12gauge wires? I am wondering if the wires i saw were 12gauge, if so...they are big. * 
 

I believe that 12 gauge wire is .08 in diameter...


----------



## soundboy

I've read on audioasylum.com and hometheaterforum.com that the speaker cables and interconnects from KnuKonceptz.com are excellent.


----------



## amadeus-mozart

Quote:


 _Originally posted by blr _
*For a good price/performance speaker cable I really like Tara Labs Prism Nexa. It sells for about $10/m in Europe and certainly less in the US. It is not preterminated though. * 
 

Does anyone know the Tara Labs Prism Klara speaker cable? Is it a good speaker cable? Would it be better than Radio Shack's Mega Cable?

 Thanks,

 AM


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by amadeus-mozart _
*Does anyone know the Tara Labs Prism Klara speaker cable? Is it a good speaker cable? Would it be better than Radio Shack's Mega Cable?

 Thanks,

 AM * 
 

Dont hear any difference between the prism and 20 amp building wire.


----------



## uglykid

Im planning on putting together some kind of cheap 2 channel system soon so I wanted to find some cheap, preterminated speaker cable. What do you guys think about this cable from Axiom Audio?

http://www.axiomaudio.com/speaker.html


----------



## soundboy

The Axiom Audio speaker cable looks quite inviting. Not too expensive. Knowing Axiom's reputation of producing a great product at a great price, these cables may be a bargain.


----------



## vrao81

Yes the Knukonceptz cables are a great value, I'm using the $11 Krystal Konnetz interconnect in my stereo system now


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*Try thick 20amp solid core mains power cable. * 
 

30amp sounds even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, use a stranded 5amp for the HF and a solid core 30amp for the LF for the best results.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kelly _
*I think the Signal is too expensive for what I need. I measured that I need three 12' cables and 2 45' cables, so about 126 feet total. * 
 

In that case definitely go for 30amp solid core mains cable as you'll experience a bit of VD with a run that long. A friend of mine uses 30amp solid core mains cable with great effect in his Naim system.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Dr. Picker _
*What a great thread. Lots of information based on experience. This is what I love about Head-Fi.

 I am about to install some 12-guage Radio Shack MegaCable and have a question about termination. I have binding posts (with holes) on my speakers and amp. The amp could take banana plugs.

 Has anyone noticed a difference in sound quality between:

 1) bare wire to binding post

 2) soldered-coated, bare wire to binding post

 3) crimped, gold-plated, pin connectors to binding post

 4) Other?

 Thanks,

 John * 
 

Hard wire the speaker cables directly to the crossover for the best results. Idealy house the crossover in a seperate enclosure from the loudspeakers for even better results. For the optimum result encase the crossover in candle wax (melt a bucketfull and pour in)


----------



## amadeus-mozart

Does anyone know the Tara Labs Prism Klara speaker cable? Is it a good speaker cable? Would it be better than Radio Shack's Mega Cable?

 Thanks,

 AM

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*Dont hear any difference between the prism and 20 amp building wire. * 
 

What does 20 or 30 amp mains cable run anyway? I can get the Tara Prism stuff on the cheap at 69c per foot. Does the 30 amp sound better that the Tara Lab stuff?

 Thanks,

 AM


----------



## Sovkiller

Well don't know how it will perform compared with the Tara but you can get the megacable in bigger gauge, like 12 or 10 or the like, skin effect, well this only audible by a bat, the range in which skin efect is noticeable is inthe range of MHz, and the Tara is only 16awg, BTW and IMO a little low gauge for speaker wire, this could be the minimum to begin with....I got a carol command silver plated, some time ago, from PartsExpress, 12awg, btw it could be purchased also in home depot, for real cheap, and it is very sweet and nice cable....


----------



## amadeus-mozart

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Well don't know how it will perform compared with the Tara but you can get the megacable in bigger gauge, like 12 or 10 or the like, skin effect, well this only audible by a bat, the range in which skin efect is noticeable is inthe range of MHz, and the Tara is only 16awg, BTW and IMO a little low gauge for speaker wire, this could be the minimum to begin with....I got a carol command silver plated, some time ago, from PartsExpress, 12awg, btw it could be purchased also in home depot, for real cheap, and it is very sweet and nice cable.... * 
 

Hi Sovkiller,

 What is the "skin effect" you were referring to?

 Thanks,

 AM


----------



## MD1032

I'd just get some Radio Shack 16 AWG cable and solder your own banana plugs. Justin_tx's site shows you how to do it with 1/4" plugs to make cables for PM4.1's!


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by amadeus-mozart _
*What does 20 or 30 amp mains cable run anyway? I can get the Tara Prism stuff on the cheap at 69c per foot. Does the 30 amp sound better that the Tara Lab stuff?
* 
 

It runs 7 solid core ofc wires per line. Its not very flexible and is very chunky. It's what is used to wire you house electric lines. It will cost about $2 per metre depending on where you get it.

 They both sound the same to me. At times I think the 20 amp cable sounds better but I think it's not real.

 Dont get anything with alot of tiny strands. Get solid core stuff.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by amadeus-mozart _
*Hi Sovkiller,

 What is the "skin effect" you were referring to?

 Thanks,

 AM * 
 

Some people believe that large gauges of conductor, brings to the arena the effect known as "skin effect" that means that some freq travel along the skin of the conductor and others along the center, creating some out of phase effect, or something similar, this effect only happen in a relevant magnitud, on ultra high freq, out of the audible spectrum, but people still insists in hearing that effect....solid copper is good but too uncomfortable to run...


----------



## amadeus-mozart

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Some people believe that large gauges of conductor, brings to the arena the effect known as "skin effect" that means that some freq travel along the skin of the conductor and others along the center, creating some out of phase effect, or something similar, this effect only happen in a relevant magnitud, on ultra high freq, out of the audible spectrum, but people still insists in hearing that effect....solid copper is good but too uncomfortable to run... * 
 

Sovkiller,

 This is very interesting- particularly the "above audible spectrum". Though I've never been aware of this particular effect, I have thought on a number of occasions that I heard some kind of distortion when listening to highly modulated classical CDs. Perhaps the distortions realy are not inaudible or perhaps people can be aware ot distortion- even if it occurs above the range of human hearing... It makes you wonder...

 AM


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by amadeus-mozart _
*Sovkiller,

 This is very interesting- particularly the "above audible spectrum". Though I've never been aware of this particular effect, I have thought on a number of occasions that I heard some kind of distortion when listening to highly modulated classical CDs. Perhaps the distortions realy are not inaudible or perhaps people can be aware ot distortion- even if it occurs above the range of human hearing... It makes you wonder...

 AM * 
 

Remember that some distortions also are welcome for some audiophiles, tube amps have bigger figures there, than the SS ones, and people love the sound of tubes, is like some distortions are part of the nature of the music, most of the guitar and instrument amps in general, are tube or tubey sounding, people like some kind of distortion, and maybe they hear it, but like it...


----------



## soundboy

Take a look at this .


----------



## cablepro98

I would recommend the knukonceptz 10 gauge speaker cable it is 10$ for 10 feet and is on amazon it is tinned copper to prevent corrosion over time and it is very cool looking it is full spec and has great reviews here is a link  http://www.amazon.com/KnuKonceptz-Karma-Kable-Twisted-Speaker/dp/B009O4JKYK/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1437078186&sr=8-30&keywords=knukonceptz they also have there own speaker wire pants and banana plugs that fit nicely and look very good on the cable.


----------



## Speedskater

And now almost 12 years later, another cable is listed.


----------

